# I have gone full Fred : I got the Tron Podium Skinsuit



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

I know you never go full fred. But this suit will primarily be for after night work rides.


----------



## Cartoscro (Sep 10, 2012)

Too much dark color for me...I'd much rather wear something besides black for visibility, and heat reflectivity.


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

It's not really a TRON suit, unless those lines light up by themself.

GH


----------



## loxx0050 (Jul 26, 2013)

Ha ha...nice choice. I actually bought one of these too. Did you get yours off of eBay? I found a smoking deal when I bought mine (otherwise I would've never paid full retail for one). Admittedly it is a bit warm the only time I wore it (mid-70's with low humidity but on a sunny evening with nary a cloud in sight). But I did PR for the short distance TT with the suit though :thumbsup:


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

Pittcana, 

Were you at the TdF?










GH


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I saw the title and guessed correctly who started it.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

spdntrxi said:


> I saw the title and guessed correctly who started it.


Me too.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

needs like a POC helmet now


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

loxx0050 said:


> Ha ha...nice choice. I actually bought one of these too. Did you get yours off of eBay? I found a smoking deal when I bought mine (otherwise I would've never paid full retail for one). Admittedly it is a bit warm the only time I wore it (mid-70's with low humidity but on a sunny evening with nary a cloud in sight). But I did PR for the short distance TT with the suit though :thumbsup:


.

It cooled off a little last night so i did my "TT" course.

https://www.strava.com/activities/352733362

It was about 19 mph avg.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I wonder if he got the matching camelbak.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

You still need the following Fred essentials:

Compression socks
Aero shoe covers
TT helmet with integrated eye shield
A sticker with your name on the top tube

Also, start blood doping even if you're only doing Saturday morning LBS group rides


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Cartoscro said:


> Too much dark color for me...I'd much rather wear something besides black for visibility, and heat reflectivity.


Word. I hate it when, on my nightly commute home from work ride, there are a bunch of "invisible" joggers out and about.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

pittcanna said:


> .
> 
> It cooled off a little last night so i did my "TT" course.
> 
> ...


Hey Fred, I mean Pitt, if you have the legs to back it up, and it looks like you do, you can wear whatever in the hell you want.


----------

